# Thinner hair strands



## esha (Mar 10, 2009)

I just recently noticed that my strands of hair have gone a lot thinner. I don't know if it's because for awhile I would blow dry my hair every day or maybe I'm not eating properly? Because ever since I could remember I had thick thick hair with really strong hair strands.

Anyone know how to get my old hair back?


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 10, 2009)

Do you mean the density??


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 10, 2009)

Thinner hairstraw?

What worked for me when I was loosing hair was omega 3-6-9 and a B-vitamin complex.


----------



## esha (Mar 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do you mean the density?? Yea if that's what it is called. I wasn't sure. It's not like I'm losing hair, but the each individual strand of hair has gotten thinner.


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *esha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yea if that's what it is called. I wasn't sure. It's not like I'm losing hair, but the each individual strand of hair has gotten thinner. Elements such as stree level, medication, diet and age can all effect the thickness/thiness of the hair (we're not reffering to people who are loosing hair). Certain hair styles/hair cuts can help make the hair appear thicker; for instance a 'bob' almost always makes the hair look fuller. Also, many aren't aware of this, but highlighting and colouring your hair can make it appear thicker - reason being that the proteins in the hair dyes stick to the cortex of the hair making the strands plumper. You can also try using a thickening shampoo and conditioner regim such as Rusk Thickr Shampoo and Conditioner ... again this contains proteins which attach themselves to the hair mollecule making it appear thicker and fuller. 
Hope this helped!


----------



## esha (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks! It did!

Actually you know what, I think it's gone thicker ever since I started dying my hair in grade 11. I've stopped since. And now just waiting until all that dyed hair grows out. Such a long process if you don't wanna cut your hair short.


----------

